# need help identifying my new tropheus



## blazeronious (Mar 31, 2008)

I was told they are F2s. they are about 2.5". just picked up 6 of them in hopes to get some fry in the future
can someone please tell me what type these are?


----------



## Alex0607 (Jul 26, 2003)

Looks like tropheus moori.


----------



## mr_cichlid2004 (Mar 19, 2004)

Tropheus Sp. Black "Pemba"

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1846


----------

